# A...Z words ending in ing...



## mike4lorie (Jul 6, 2019)

Applying

B


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 6, 2019)

*Boring*

*C*


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2019)

Catering

D


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2019)

Daring

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 7, 2019)

Eking

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

Frothing

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 8, 2019)

Gardening

H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2019)

*Having

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 9, 2019)

I just noticed there's 2 threads going with this same topic...

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/words-ending-in-ing.41953/


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 12, 2019)

Icing

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Jabbing

K


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2019)

*King

L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Laughing

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 13, 2019)

Making

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Nudging

O


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2019)

Offering

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Partitioning

Q


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

Quelling

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 13, 2019)

Ribbing

S


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 13, 2019)

sitting

T


----------



## tinytn (Jul 13, 2019)

Teasing 

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2019)

Undressing

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 14, 2019)

Vying

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 14, 2019)

Watering

X/Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2019)

Yachting


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2019)

Zipping

A


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2019)

*Amazing*

*B*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Borrowing

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Considering

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Distributing

E


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

Eating

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2019)

Fathering

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Gathering

H


----------



## tinytn (Jul 19, 2019)

*Hollering 

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 22, 2019)

Itching

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 27, 2019)

Jousting

K


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 27, 2019)

King

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 29, 2019)

Looking

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2019)

Melting

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 30, 2019)

*Nothing*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 30, 2019)

Ongoing

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

Pouting

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 1, 2019)

Quisling

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 2, 2019)

Riding

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Screwing

T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*Trusting

U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 4, 2019)

Undulating

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2019)

Verifying

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 5, 2019)

Wobbling

X


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 5, 2019)

X-ing

Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

Yipping

Z


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 6, 2019)

Zooming

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

Anticounterfeiting

B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 6, 2019)

Bing

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2019)

Casting

D


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 8, 2019)

*Driving*

*E*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 8, 2019)

Ending

F


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2019)

*Falling

G*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2019)

Gardening

H


----------



## tinytn (Aug 9, 2019)

*Hoeing 

I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Implicating

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 9, 2019)

Jostling

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Keystroking

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

Linemarking

M


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Melting

N


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 10, 2019)

Nothing

O


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2019)

*Overeating 

P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

Painting

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Quirking

R


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 13, 2019)

Ripping

S


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 13, 2019)

Singing

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 13, 2019)

Terrifying

U


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Using

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 15, 2019)

Volunteering

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 15, 2019)

Weatherproofing

X


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2019)

Yawning

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2019)

*Zipping

A*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 17, 2019)

Approaching

B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 18, 2019)

Bling

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2019)

*Carjacking

D*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2019)

Driving

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 19, 2019)

Exacting

F


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 19, 2019)

Facing
G


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2019)

Garaging

H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

*Hanging

I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)

Introducing

J


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 20, 2019)

Jotting

K


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

*Keeping

L*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 20, 2019)

Lounging 

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 21, 2019)

Mothering

N


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2019)

*Numbering*

*O*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 22, 2019)

Outing

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 22, 2019)

Pirouetting

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*Quilting

R*


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

Ring

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 25, 2019)

Suturing

T


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 25, 2019)

*Traipsing*

*U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 25, 2019)

Using

V


----------



## tortiecat (Aug 25, 2019)

Vacillating
W


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 26, 2019)

Weaving

X/Y


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

*Xeroxing

Z*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2019)

*Zapping*

*A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2019)

Anticounterfeiting

B


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 31, 2019)

Brainstorming

C


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2019)

*Counting

D*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 31, 2019)

Dreaming

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2019)

*Enduring

F*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 1, 2019)

Fantasizing

G


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

G-string

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 3, 2019)

Hyperfunctioning

I


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 4, 2019)

Initialing

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 4, 2019)

Juggling 

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2019)

Knocking

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 5, 2019)

Lollygagging

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2019)

*Mooning*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Nonoverlapping

O


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 7, 2019)

Opening

P


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*Papering

Q/R*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 7, 2019)

*Quartering 

R*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*Resting

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 7, 2019)

Sleeping

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

Trumpeting

U


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 9, 2019)

Undoing

V


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

*Voting

W*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 9, 2019)

*Whistling*

*X*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 10, 2019)

X  nope
Yawning

Z/A


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 13, 2019)

Zipping

A


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

*Acting

B*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 14, 2019)

Balancing

C


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 16, 2019)

Ceiling

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 18, 2019)

Driving

E


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2019)

*Evening

F*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 18, 2019)

*Frying *
G


----------



## Repondering (Sep 18, 2019)

*Gracing 

H*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 18, 2019)

Helping

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 19, 2019)

*Inviting*

*J*


----------



## tinytn (Sep 19, 2019)

*Jumping
K*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2019)

*Keeping

L*


----------



## Wren (Sep 19, 2019)

Learning

M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2019)

*Marching

N*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 19, 2019)

Noticing

O


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2019)

*Opening

P*


----------



## Repondering (Sep 19, 2019)

Palpitating 

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 20, 2019)

Questing

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 21, 2019)

Ring

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 26, 2019)

*Showing*

*T*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 26, 2019)

Topping

U


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2019)

*Understanding

V*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 27, 2019)

Vaping

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2019)

*Wilting*

*X/Y*


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 27, 2019)

Yearling

Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 28, 2019)

Zooming

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 29, 2019)

*Alluding*

*B*


----------



## Wren (Sep 29, 2019)

Ascending 

B


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 30, 2019)

Bushing

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 30, 2019)

Creating

D


----------



## tinytn (Sep 30, 2019)

doing

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 1, 2019)

Everything

F


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*Farming
G*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)

Giving

H


----------



## toffee (Oct 1, 2019)

Hurrying

I


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 1, 2019)

Icing

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 1, 2019)

*Judging*

*K*


----------



## Repondering (Oct 1, 2019)

*Knotting 

L*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 1, 2019)

*Loving *

*M*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 2, 2019)

Meeting

N


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 2, 2019)

*Narrating*

*O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 2, 2019)

Operating

P


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Pushing*

*Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Quenching

R


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2019)

*Resisting*

*S*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Sexting

T


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 3, 2019)

Tiling

U


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

*Using

V*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 3, 2019)

Vaulting

W


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

*Watering

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 4, 2019)

Yachting

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 6, 2019)

Ziltching

A


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 7, 2019)

Accounting

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 7, 2019)

Beekeeping

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 7, 2019)

*Carrying*

*D*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 10, 2019)

Driving

E


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*Everything

F*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 11, 2019)

Following

G


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2019)

*Greeting

H*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 12, 2019)

Harrowing

I


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 15, 2019)

Insinuating

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 17, 2019)

Jiving

K


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

King

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 21, 2019)

Lettering

M


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 22, 2019)

Making

N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2019)

*Napping

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 22, 2019)

*Orating*

*P*


----------



## tinytn (Oct 22, 2019)

*Potting 

Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 23, 2019)

Quenching

R


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 25, 2019)

Rinsing

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 26, 2019)

Sustaining

T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2019)

*Trading

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 27, 2019)

Unifying

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 27, 2019)

Varying

W


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2019)

*Working*

*X/Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 28, 2019)

Yarning

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 2, 2019)

Zhushing

A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*Asking

B*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2019)

Borrowing

C


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 3, 2019)

Caddying

D


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2019)

*Dreaming

E*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 3, 2019)

*Entertaining 

F*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2019)

*Fading

G*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2019)

Golfing

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2019)

Hankering

I


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2019)

*Inviting*

*J*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Jousting

K


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2019)

*Knitting*

*L*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2019)

Leading

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Matching

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 6, 2019)

Needling

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Overeating

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 7, 2019)

Preparing

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 8, 2019)

Quarreling

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2019)

*Relaying*

*S*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 10, 2019)

Supposing

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Troubling

U


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2019)

Uttering 

V


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 10, 2019)

*Venting

W*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2019)

*Walking*

*X/Y/Z*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 10, 2019)

*X

Yawning 

Z*


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 10, 2019)

Zipping

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 10, 2019)

Announcing

B


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 11, 2019)

Babying

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 15, 2019)

Crunching

D


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 16, 2019)

Dating

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2019)

Everything

F


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 18, 2019)

Fading

G


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2019)

*Greeting

H*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 18, 2019)

*Happening 

I*


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 19, 2019)

Ignoring

J


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2019)

Judging

K


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)

*Knitting*

*L*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 22, 2019)

Listening

M


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2019)

*Moulting*

*N*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2019)

*Nothing

O*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 22, 2019)

*Owning 

P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 23, 2019)

Pumping

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 23, 2019)

Quitting

R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2019)

*Routing

S*


----------



## tinytn (Nov 23, 2019)

*Shouting

 t*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 24, 2019)

Touching

U


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 24, 2019)

Using

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 26, 2019)

Visiting

W


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2019)

*Wringing*

*X/Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2019)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 5, 2019)

Yodeling

Z/A


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2019)

Zipping  

A


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 10, 2019)

Amusing

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2019)

Being 

C


----------



## tinytn (Dec 10, 2019)

*Calling

D*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2019)

*Drilling

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 11, 2019)

Earning

F


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2019)

*Falling

G*


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 14, 2019)

Gambling

H


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2019)

*Heating

I*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Introducing

J


----------



## Wren (Dec 15, 2019)

Jesting

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 15, 2019)

Keyboarding

L


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2019)

Limbering

M


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2019)

*Marching

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Nesting

O


----------



## Wren (Dec 16, 2019)

Omitting

P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 16, 2019)

Panting

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 16, 2019)

Quizzing

R


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 19, 2019)

Recognizing

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 19, 2019)

Selecting

T


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 20, 2019)

Typing

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 20, 2019)

Underling

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2019)

Venting 

W


----------



## Wren (Dec 21, 2019)

Whistling 

X/Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2019)

Yapping 

Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 21, 2019)

Zooming

A


----------



## Wren (Dec 23, 2019)

Annoying

B


----------



## Mary1949 (Dec 23, 2019)

Bouncing

C


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 24, 2019)

Calling

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 24, 2019)

Drawing

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 25, 2019)

Exterminating

F


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 26, 2019)

Fermenting

G


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 28, 2019)

Germinating

H


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2019)

*Hitching

I*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2019)

*Itching*

*J*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 29, 2019)

Jousting

K


----------



## connect1 (Dec 30, 2019)

Knitting 


L


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 30, 2019)

Listening

M


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 30, 2019)

Melting

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 30, 2019)

Nodding

O


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 30, 2019)

Offering 

P


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 30, 2019)

Propelling

Q/R


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 31, 2019)

Roosting

S


----------



## PopsnTuff (Dec 31, 2019)

Simplifying

T


----------



## Wren (Jan 1, 2020)

Terrifying

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2020)

*Unifying

V*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

*Vanishing

W*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 1, 2020)

Whipping

X/Y/Z


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 1, 2020)

Zipping

A


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 2, 2020)

Adjoining

B


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 2, 2020)

Beheading

C


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2020)

*Crying*

*D*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 3, 2020)

Decomposing

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 3, 2020)

Eradicating

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 3, 2020)

Falling

G


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

*Growling

H*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 3, 2020)

Humidifying 

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2020)

*Icing *

*J*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 4, 2020)

Jugging

K


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 4, 2020)

Knotting

L


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 4, 2020)

Lubricating

M


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 4, 2020)

*Mending

N*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2020)

*Napping


O*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 4, 2020)

Oscillating

P


----------



## Wren (Jan 5, 2020)

Pirouetting 

Q


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 5, 2020)

Quarreling

R


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 5, 2020)

Rubbishing 

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2020)

Stealing 

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 5, 2020)

Talking

U


----------



## Wren (Jan 6, 2020)

Undulating

V


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 6, 2020)

Vexing 

W


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 6, 2020)

Waxing

X/Y


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 6, 2020)

Yakking 

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2020)

*Zipping

A*


----------



## Wren (Jan 8, 2020)

Arguing

B


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 8, 2020)

Blustering

C


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 8, 2020)

Coloring

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 8, 2020)

Dosing

E


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 8, 2020)

Echoing 

F


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2020)

*Falling

G*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 8, 2020)

Galloping

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 8, 2020)

*Hoping *

*I*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 8, 2020)

Idolizing

J/K


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 10, 2020)

Juxtaposing

K


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 10, 2020)

Knuckling 

L


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 10, 2020)

*Letting

M*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 10, 2020)

Milking

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 11, 2020)

Nodding

O


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 11, 2020)

Ovulating

P


----------



## Wren (Jan 12, 2020)

Parading

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 12, 2020)

*Quoting

R*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 12, 2020)

Remaking 

S


----------



## connect1 (Jan 12, 2020)

Squishing 



T


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 12, 2020)

Trucking

U/V


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Ushering 



V


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 13, 2020)

*Violating*

*W*


----------



## Wren (Jan 13, 2020)

Whistling

Y


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 13, 2020)

Yelling

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 13, 2020)

*Zipping

A*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 13, 2020)

*Aging

B*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

*Braving*

*C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 14, 2020)

Curdling

D


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2020)

Doodling

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 14, 2020)

Earning

F


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2020)

Fretting

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 14, 2020)

Grazing

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 14, 2020)

*Hoarding*

*I*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 14, 2020)

Innovating

J/K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 15, 2020)

*Joking

K*


----------



## Wren (Jan 15, 2020)

Knitting

L


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

*Loading*

*M*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 15, 2020)

Misspelling

N


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 15, 2020)

*Nominating*

*O*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 15, 2020)

Orphaning 

P


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 15, 2020)

*Purling

Q/R*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 16, 2020)

Reading

S


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

*Spending*

*T*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 16, 2020)

Testifying

U/V


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2020)

*Violating*

*W*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 16, 2020)

Westernizing 

X/Y/Z


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2020)

Yelling 

Z/A


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 17, 2020)

Ambling

B


----------



## PopsnTuff (Jan 17, 2020)

Backstabbing

C


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2020)

Ceiling

D


----------



## tinytn (Jan 17, 2020)

*Dining

E*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 17, 2020)

*Earrings

F*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 18, 2020)

*Flowing*

*G*


----------



## Wren (Jan 18, 2020)

Gelding

H


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 18, 2020)

Heating

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 18, 2020)

_*Inkling

J*_


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2020)

*Joining*

*K*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 20, 2020)

*Knitting

L*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

*Lying *

*M*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2020)

*Mumbling

N*


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 20, 2020)

Nudging

O


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 20, 2020)

*Opening

P*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

Posting

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

*Queuing*

*R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 21, 2020)

Rushing

S


----------



## Wren (Jan 21, 2020)

Swatting

T


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 21, 2020)

*Training*

*U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 22, 2020)

Undermining

V


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2020)

Voting 

W


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 22, 2020)

Wandering

X/Y


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 26, 2020)

Yelling

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 26, 2020)

Zippering

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2020)

*Adulating

B*


----------



## tinytn (Jan 26, 2020)

*Basting 

C*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 26, 2020)

*Cooling

D*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 26, 2020)

*Drooling

E*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 26, 2020)

Evolving

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 27, 2020)

Feasting

G


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 27, 2020)

Glimmering

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 27, 2020)

Hoarding

I


----------



## Wren (Jan 27, 2020)

Ignoring

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 28, 2020)

Jesting

K


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2020)

Kicking

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 29, 2020)

Lusting


M


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 29, 2020)

*Meeting*

*N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Nonparticipating

O


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2020)

Operating

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Propriaitaring

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2020)

*Quilting*

*R*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 1, 2020)

Receiving

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 2, 2020)

Stopping

T


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 3, 2020)

Thinking

U


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2020)

*Using

V*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2020)

*Venting

W*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 5, 2020)

Weatherproofing

X/Y


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 5, 2020)

Yachting

Z


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 5, 2020)

*Zooming 

A*


----------



## Wren (Feb 5, 2020)

Arguing

B


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 5, 2020)

Barking

C


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 6, 2020)

Calling

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Dancing 

E


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

*Earring

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

Fooling 

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 6, 2020)

Grueling

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 7, 2020)

Harvesting

I


----------



## Wren (Feb 7, 2020)

Insinuating 

J


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 7, 2020)

*Joking

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 8, 2020)

Knurling

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 8, 2020)

*Lingering

M*


----------



## Wren (Feb 9, 2020)

Meandering

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 9, 2020)

Nothing

O


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 10, 2020)

*Opening

P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 11, 2020)

Picturing

Q


----------



## Wren (Feb 11, 2020)

Quoting

R


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 15, 2020)

Rooming

S


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 16, 2020)

Stomping

T


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 16, 2020)

*Trading*

*U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 19, 2020)

Upsetting

V


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 22, 2020)

*Violating*

*W*


----------



## Wren (Feb 22, 2020)

Wittering

X/Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 22, 2020)

*Xeroxing

Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 23, 2020)

Yabbering

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2020)

*Zooming

A*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

*Asking*

*B*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2020)

*Battering

C*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

Checking 

D


----------



## Wren (Feb 24, 2020)

Directing

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 24, 2020)

Effervescing

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 3, 2020)

Fathering

G


----------



## Wren (Mar 3, 2020)

Gesticulating

H


----------



## charry (Mar 3, 2020)

Hallucinating


I


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 3, 2020)

Insulting 

J


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2020)

joshing

K


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 4, 2020)

Keeping

L


----------



## chic (Mar 4, 2020)

leavetaking

M


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 4, 2020)

Making

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 5, 2020)

*Nothing

O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 6, 2020)

Overdoing

P


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 6, 2020)

*Parenting

Q/R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 6, 2020)

_*Quizzing

R*_


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 7, 2020)

Rippling

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 8, 2020)

Suspecting

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Tributing

U


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 9, 2020)

Undoing

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Viking

W


----------



## Wren (Mar 9, 2020)

Wandering

X/Y/Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Xing

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 9, 2020)

*Yellowing

Z*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 9, 2020)

Zipping

A


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 9, 2020)

*Altering

B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 9, 2020)

Brewing

C


----------



## Wren (Mar 11, 2020)

Conjuring

D


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 11, 2020)

*During

E*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 11, 2020)

Eradicating

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 11, 2020)

Fabricating

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 12, 2020)

*Germinating

H*


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 13, 2020)

Helping

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 17, 2020)

*Irritating

J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 20, 2020)

Jesting

K


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*Kickboxing

L*


----------



## Wren (Mar 23, 2020)

Listening

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2020)

Motioning 

N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

*Nothing

O*


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2020)

*Organizing

P*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 23, 2020)

Playing

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 23, 2020)

*Quacking

R*


----------



## Mary1949 (Mar 24, 2020)

Racing

S


----------



## Wren (Mar 24, 2020)

Squashing

T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 24, 2020)

*Trusting

U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 26, 2020)

Undoing

V


----------



## Wren (Mar 27, 2020)

Valuing

W


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*Wilting

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## Wren (Mar 28, 2020)

Zzzzzzzing

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2020)

*Ambling

B*


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 28, 2020)

Bubbling

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 29, 2020)

Courting

D


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 30, 2020)

Distancing

E


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 2, 2020)

*Editing

F*


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 2, 2020)

Farming

G


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2020)

*Growling

H*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 4, 2020)

Hang

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 6, 2020)

Improving

J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 6, 2020)

Jamming

K


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 6, 2020)

King

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 6, 2020)

Laughing

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

Marring

N


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)

Naming

O


----------



## Wren (Apr 8, 2020)

Owing

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 8, 2020)

Preparing

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 8, 2020)

Questioning

R


----------



## Wren (Apr 9, 2020)

Reasoning

S


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 10, 2020)

Sing

T


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 10, 2020)

Timing

U


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 12, 2020)

Using

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 14, 2020)

Viking

W


----------



## Wren (Apr 14, 2020)

Whistling

X/Y/Z


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*Xeroxing

Y*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 15, 2020)

Abutting

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 16, 2020)

*Blaming

C*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2020)

*Calming

D*


----------



## Wren (Apr 16, 2020)

Detoxing

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 16, 2020)

elevating

f


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 16, 2020)

Fermenting

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 17, 2020)

giggling

h


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 17, 2020)

Helping

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 18, 2020)

Intriguing

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 19, 2020)

Juggling

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 20, 2020)

Kneeling

L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

*Laughing

M*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 23, 2020)

Mending

N


----------



## Lashann (Apr 24, 2020)

*Nothing

O*


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 24, 2020)

Opening

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Promising

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2020)

Quartering

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Rippling

S


----------



## Lashann (Apr 26, 2020)

*Sensing

T*


----------



## Wren (Apr 26, 2020)

Tempting

U


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 26, 2020)

Undressing

V


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 27, 2020)

Vandalising

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 27, 2020)

weatherproofing

x/y


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 27, 2020)

Yawning

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 27, 2020)

*Zooming

A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 28, 2020)

Arguing

B


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 28, 2020)

Bring

C


----------



## Wren (Apr 28, 2020)

Cling

D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2020)

*During

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Earthling

F


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2020)

Falling

G


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 29, 2020)

Grilling

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Apr 29, 2020)

Happening

I


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2020)

*Importing

J*


----------



## Lashann (Apr 29, 2020)

*Justifying

K*


----------



## Wren (Apr 30, 2020)

Keeling

L


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)

Looping

M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 30, 2020)

*Mixing

N*


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 30, 2020)

Napping

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 30, 2020)

*Ovulating

P*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 1, 2020)

Pouting

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (May 2, 2020)

Quitting

R


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2020)

*Railing

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 3, 2020)

*Stalking

T*


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2020)

*Testing

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 3, 2020)

Undoing

V


----------



## peramangkelder (May 4, 2020)

Vying

W


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2020)

*Waiting

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 5, 2020)

Xeroxing

Y/Z


----------



## peramangkelder (May 8, 2020)

Yowling

Z/A


----------



## Lashann (May 9, 2020)

*Amazing

B*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 9, 2020)

Bending

C


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Cheering

d


----------



## Wren (May 10, 2020)

Donating

E


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Electrophoresing

F


----------



## Lashann (May 10, 2020)

*Factoring

G*


----------



## JustBonee (May 11, 2020)

Guiding

H


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2020)

*Heating

I*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 11, 2020)

Icing

J


----------



## mike4lorie (May 13, 2020)

Jaberishing

K


----------



## peramangkelder (May 14, 2020)

Keeping

L


----------



## Lashann (May 14, 2020)

*Labelling

M*


----------



## Wren (May 14, 2020)

Musing 

N


----------



## Citygirl (May 14, 2020)

*Nothing

O*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 14, 2020)

Operating

P


----------



## mike4lorie (May 14, 2020)

Pouting

Q


----------



## Lashann (May 15, 2020)

*Quilting

R*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 16, 2020)

Reading

S


----------



## mike4lorie (May 16, 2020)

Seeding

T


----------



## peramangkelder (May 17, 2020)

Trotting

U


----------



## Wren (May 18, 2020)

Uninspiring

V


----------



## mike4lorie (May 20, 2020)

Vociferating

W


----------



## peramangkelder (May 20, 2020)

Wincing

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (May 21, 2020)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## Wren (May 21, 2020)

Yapping

Z/A


----------



## Lashann (May 21, 2020)

*Applying

B*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 21, 2020)

Bubbling 

C


----------



## peramangkelder (May 22, 2020)

Coagulating

D


----------



## mike4lorie (May 23, 2020)

Dipping

E


----------



## Wren (May 23, 2020)

Eyeing

F


----------



## peramangkelder (May 23, 2020)

Fizzing

G


----------



## mike4lorie (May 25, 2020)

groundbreaking

h


----------



## peramangkelder (May 27, 2020)

Hiking

I


----------



## mike4lorie (May 27, 2020)

immunosuppressing

j


----------



## peramangkelder (May 27, 2020)

Jangling

K


----------



## mike4lorie (May 29, 2020)

kneecapping

l


----------



## peramangkelder (May 29, 2020)

Icing

J


----------



## Lashann (May 30, 2020)

*Jungling

K*


----------



## Citygirl (May 30, 2020)

*Keeping

L*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 31, 2020)

Looping

M


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

melting

n


----------



## Citygirl (May 31, 2020)

*Netting

O*


----------



## peramangkelder (May 31, 2020)

Opening

P


----------



## Lashann (May 31, 2020)

*Performing

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (May 31, 2020)

quieting

r


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 1, 2020)

Rendering

S


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 3, 2020)

Sling

T


----------



## Lashann (Jun 3, 2020)

*Tailoring

U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 5, 2020)

Unnerving

V


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 7, 2020)

Vocalizing

W


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

*Willing

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## Wren (Jun 7, 2020)

Yawning

Z/A


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

*Zipping

A*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 7, 2020)

*Appetizing

B*


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

*Bathing

C*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 9, 2020)

Cooking

D


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 9, 2020)

*Dripping

E*


----------



## Lashann (Jun 9, 2020)

*Emerging

F*


----------



## Wren (Jun 10, 2020)

Fascinating 

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 10, 2020)

Grilling

H


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 10, 2020)

*Hailing

I*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

Inhaling

J


----------



## Wren (Jun 11, 2020)

Jesting

K


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

King

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 12, 2020)

Looking

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

mellowing

n


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 12, 2020)

Noodling

O


----------



## Lashann (Jun 12, 2020)

*Obeying

P*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 12, 2020)

pumping

q


----------



## Wren (Jun 14, 2020)

Querying

R


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 14, 2020)

*Renting

S*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 14, 2020)

Staying

T


----------



## Lashann (Jun 14, 2020)

*Taming

U*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 15, 2020)

Undertaking

V


----------



## Lashann (Jun 15, 2020)

*Verifying

W*


----------



## Wren (Jun 15, 2020)

Worrying

X/Y/Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2020)

xeroxing

y


----------



## Lashann (Jun 16, 2020)

*Yodeling

Z/A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 17, 2020)

Zip-lining 

A


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 17, 2020)

Accounting

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2020)

Believing 

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 18, 2020)

Cleaning

D


----------



## Lashann (Jun 18, 2020)

*Deodorizing

E*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 19, 2020)

Enlightening 

F


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 19, 2020)

Fling

G


----------



## Wren (Jun 19, 2020)

Gripping 

H


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 19, 2020)

Happening

I/J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 20, 2020)

Idling

J


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2020)

*Joking

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 20, 2020)

*Kayaking

L*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 20, 2020)

Lollygagging

M


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)

Malingering 

N


----------



## Wren (Jun 21, 2020)

Nauseating

O


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 21, 2020)

Operating

P


----------



## Lashann (Jul 2, 2020)

*Pampering

Q*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 6, 2020)

Quizzing

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 7, 2020)

Rechromatographing

s


----------



## Lashann (Jul 8, 2020)

*Satisfying

T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2020)

typing

u


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 9, 2020)

Underlying

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 9, 2020)

venturing

w


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2020)

Willing

X/Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2020)

*Xeroxing

Y*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 14, 2020)

Yoyoing

Z


----------



## connect1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Zoning 


A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)

answering

b


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2020)

*Becoming

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 16, 2020)

crumbling

d


----------



## Lashann (Jul 17, 2020)

*Detoxing

E*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2020)

effing

f


----------



## Wren (Jul 19, 2020)

Fidgeting

G


----------



## Lashann (Jul 19, 2020)

*Gaming

H*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 20, 2020)

Helping

I


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2020)

implying

j


----------



## Lashann (Jul 20, 2020)

*Joyriding

K*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 21, 2020)

Kayaking 


L


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 21, 2020)

letterspacing

m


----------



## Lashann (Jul 21, 2020)

*Maximizing

N*


----------



## Wren (Jul 21, 2020)

Neutralising

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 21, 2020)

*Oxidizing

P*


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 28, 2020)

Printing

Q


----------



## Lashann (Aug 3, 2020)

*Quieting

R*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2020)

*Ranching

S*


----------



## Wren (Aug 4, 2020)

Sauntering

T


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Torturing

U


----------



## Lashann (Aug 4, 2020)

*Unending

V*


----------



## joybelle (Aug 4, 2020)

Verifying 

X/Y


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 4, 2020)

xeroxing

y


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2020)

*Yanking

Z/A*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 5, 2020)

zippering

a


----------



## Wren (Aug 6, 2020)

Airing

B


----------



## joybelle (Aug 6, 2020)

Bickering

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 6, 2020)

Cleaning

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 7, 2020)

dancing

e


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2020)

Eloping 

F


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2020)

Forsaking

G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2020)

*Growing

H*


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 9, 2020)

Humbling

I


----------



## joybelle (Aug 9, 2020)

Itching

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2020)

*Joining

K*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 11, 2020)

keratinizing

l


----------



## Lashann (Aug 11, 2020)

*Laughing

M*


----------



## RubyK (Aug 11, 2020)

Munching

N


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 12, 2020)

Numbering

O


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2020)

*Opening

P*


----------



## Wren (Aug 13, 2020)

Prancing 

Q


----------



## Lashann (Aug 13, 2020)

*Qualifying

R*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

Regulating 

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 14, 2020)

Staunching

T


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 14, 2020)

tubbing

u


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 15, 2020)

Undoing

V


----------



## Lashann (Aug 15, 2020)

*Vilifying

W*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2020)

*Wedding

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 16, 2020)

Yawning 

Z/A


----------



## Wren (Aug 16, 2020)

Zipping

A


----------



## Lashann (Aug 16, 2020)

*Acting

B*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 16, 2020)

*Building

C*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 16, 2020)

cabling


d


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 18, 2020)

Dialling

E


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2020)

electrodepositing

f


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2020)

Fusing

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 20, 2020)

Gaming 

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 21, 2020)

hammering

g


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 23, 2020)

Grooming

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2020)

hurraying

i


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2020)

icing

J


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 24, 2020)

Jumping

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2020)

*Kayaking

L*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 24, 2020)

*Lacking

M*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2020)

*Marching

N*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 24, 2020)

Naming

O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 25, 2020)

Optimizing 

P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2020)

*Printing

Q*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 25, 2020)

*Patronizing

Q*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 25, 2020)

quartering

r


----------



## Wren (Aug 26, 2020)

Rationalising

S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2020)

*Sounding

T*


----------



## Lashann (Aug 27, 2020)

*Totalling

U*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 27, 2020)

untieing

v


----------



## Wren (Aug 27, 2020)

Vying

W


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 27, 2020)

Wandering

X/Y


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2020)

*Xeroxing

Y/Z*


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 28, 2020)

yabbering

z


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 2, 2020)

Zigzagging

A


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2020)

*Altering

B*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 5, 2020)

Being

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2020)

coaching

d


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2020)

*During

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2020)

*Enduring

F*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2020)

*Finding

G*


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 9, 2020)

Golfing

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)

horseriding

i


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2020)

*Icing

J*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 9, 2020)

Jilting

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 9, 2020)

kinescoping

l


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 10, 2020)

Lollygagging

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2020)

*Malingering

N*


----------



## Lashann (Sep 10, 2020)

*Nearing

O*


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 11, 2020)

ordering

p


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 13, 2020)

Parking

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 16, 2020)

Quarrelling

R


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 20, 2020)

Rating

S


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 20, 2020)

Salting

T


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Trembling

U/V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 20, 2020)

*Underling

V*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

Vexing

W


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 21, 2020)

weathering

x


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2020)

*X
Yachting

Z/A*


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 23, 2020)

Zooming

A


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 22, 2020)

Anything 

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 22, 2020)

bubbling

c


----------



## peramangkelder (Oct 25, 2020)

Curing

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 26, 2020)

duplicating

E


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 3, 2020)

Eradicating

F


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 6, 2020)

Fluctuating

G


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 15, 2020)

Gouging

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 16, 2020)

Hustling

I


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 17, 2020)

illustrating

J


----------



## Wren (Nov 26, 2020)

Joshing

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 27, 2020)

Keying

L


----------



## peramangkelder (Nov 27, 2020)

Lolling

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

Mumming

N


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 28, 2020)

Nothing

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 28, 2020)

Overheating

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 4, 2020)

Positioning

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)

Quieting

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 6, 2020)

Radioing

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2020)

*Sterling

T*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 8, 2020)

Travelling

U


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)

Upending

V


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 10, 2020)

Viewing

W


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 11, 2020)

Walking

X


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 19, 2020)

xeroxing

Y


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2020)

*Yachting

Z*


----------



## Wren (Dec 22, 2020)

Zzzzzzzzzing

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 25, 2020)

*Activating

B*


----------



## mike4lorie (Dec 27, 2020)

Boring

C


----------



## peramangkelder (Dec 31, 2020)

Carolling

D


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 1, 2021)

darling

e


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2021)

eating

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 7, 2021)

*Fleecing

G*


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 11, 2021)

grabbing

h


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hoarding 

I


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 14, 2021)

Injecting

J


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

Joking

K


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2021)

Kicking

L


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

Licking

M


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)

mastering

n


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 17, 2021)

Nothing

O


----------



## mike4lorie (Jan 17, 2021)

overproportioning

p


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2021)

Pouring

Q


----------



## peramangkelder (Jan 19, 2021)

Quizzing

R


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

Racing

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2021)

*Swimming

T*


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

Timekeeping 

U


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 3, 2021)

Underestimating

V


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 4, 2021)

Vexing

W


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

Wining

X


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2021)

*Washing

X/Y/Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

X-Raying

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 5, 2021)

*Yachting

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

Zincifying

A


----------



## peramangkelder (Mar 4, 2021)

Acting

B


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

Bobsledding

C


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 5, 2021)

*Catering

D*


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

Doing

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

Evening

F


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

Fluffing

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 13, 2021)

Golfing

H


----------



## RubyK (Mar 13, 2021)

Hopping

I


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2021)

Informing

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

Jumping

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2021)

*Keeping

L*


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Longing

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 9, 2021)

*Mopping

N*


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

Nagging

O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

owning

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 18, 2021)

*Pooling

Q*


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 18, 2021)

Quisling

R


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Ringing

S


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 18, 2021)

Slithering    

T


----------



## RubyK (Jun 18, 2021)

Trembling

U/V


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

Unveiling

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 23, 2021)

*Veiling

W*


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

Wedding

X/Y/Z


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

yawning

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2021)

*Zoning

A*


----------



## Pam (Jul 14, 2021)

Agreeing

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 14, 2021)

Bulling

C


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

Caring

D


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 15, 2021)

Dating

E


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Earing

F


----------



## tinytn (Jul 15, 2021)

*Failing 
g*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2021)

*Gambling

H*


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

Having

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 16, 2021)

*Inheriting

J*


----------



## tinytn (Jul 16, 2021)

*Jingling 

K*


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 17, 2021)

Kotowing

L


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

Loving

M


----------



## Pam (Jul 18, 2021)

Missing

N


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 18, 2021)

Negotiating

O


----------



## Patch (Jul 18, 2021)

Obligating 

P


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

Pairing

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 22, 2021)

*Quibbling

R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 22, 2021)

Running


S


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 23, 2021)

slumming

t


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

Timing

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2021)

*Undermining

V*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2021)

Voicing

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2021)

*Winking

X*


----------



## Wren (Jul 25, 2021)

Yawning

Z


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

Zapping

A


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 26, 2021)

announcing

b


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 26, 2021)

Bathing 

C


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

Caring

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)

*During

E*


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

Earing

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 29, 2021)

fluttering

g


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2021)

*Gurgling

H*


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

Hurting

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2021)

Ignoring 

J


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 30, 2021)

jousting
K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 30, 2021)

*Kiting

L*


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2021)

Loving

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 31, 2021)

*Meandering

N*


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

Nothing

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 2, 2021)

*Overeating

P*


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

Pinging

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2021)

*Queueing

R*


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Ruling

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 6, 2021)

*Shuffling

T*


----------



## Patch (Aug 7, 2021)

Tantalizing 

U


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2021)

Using

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2021)

*Vending

W*


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2021)

Wining

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 9, 2021)

Yearling

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2021)

*Zookeeping

A*


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2021)

Aging

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 10, 2021)

*Barking

C*


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2021)

Caring

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2021)

*Drinking

E*


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2021)

Evening

F


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 17, 2021)

Failing

G


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2021)

Going

H


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 18, 2021)

hollering

i


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 18, 2021)

*Inkling

J*


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2021)

Joking

K


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2021)

king

l


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2021)

loving

m


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2021)

Milking

N


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Aug 19, 2021)

Nosing

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2021)

Owning

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 27, 2021)

*Pooling

Q*


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2021)

Questioning

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Reflecting

S*


----------



## Patch (Sep 12, 2021)

Suffocating

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 12, 2021)

Teaching


U


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2021)

Unsuspecting

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2021)

*Vaping

W*


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 12, 2021)

Wizening

X


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2021)

Xeroxing

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 13, 2021)

*Yawning


Z*


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2021)

Zipping

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 15, 2021)

Appearing

B


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

Bringing

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 17, 2021)

Collapsing

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2021)

Derailing

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 21, 2021)

_*Eavesdropping

F*_


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2021)

Farting

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2021)

Galloping

H


----------



## Tish (Sep 23, 2021)

Helping

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 23, 2021)

Inkling

J


----------



## Tish (Sep 24, 2021)

Jumping

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 25, 2021)

Keeping

L


----------



## Tish (Sep 25, 2021)

Loving

M


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 30, 2021)

Morning

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 30, 2021)

Nothing

O


----------



## Tish (Oct 1, 2021)

Opening

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2021)

pumping

q


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2021)

Quilting 

R


----------



## Tish (Oct 3, 2021)

Ruling

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2021)

*Seating

T*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 6, 2021)

TALKING

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2021)

Underling

V


----------



## Tish (Oct 7, 2021)

Vaccinating

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 7, 2021)

Waxing

XYZ


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 8, 2021)

Xining

Y/Z


----------



## Tish (Oct 8, 2021)

Yellowing

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 11, 2021)

Zipping

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2021)

Ageing

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 16, 2021)

Blasting

C


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2021)

Coming

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2021)

Dipping

E


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2021)

Earring

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2021)

Floundering

G


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2021)

Guarding

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2021)

Handling

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2021)

Interesting  

J


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2021)

Joking

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2021)

Kibbitzing

L


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2021)

Loving

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2021)

Mauling

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2021)

Nothing

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2021)

Offering

P


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2021)

Piercing 

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2021)

Quibbling

R


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)

Rubbing

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2021)

Something

T


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)

Turning 

U


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 29, 2021)

Unbending

V


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 29, 2021)

Vending

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2021)

Whirling

XYZ


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 30, 2021)

Yearning

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2021)

Zookeeping

A


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 30, 2021)

Awning 

B


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2021)

Bringing

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2021)

Cursing 

D


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 30, 2021)

Dancing

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2021)

Eloping  

F


----------



## Smiley Holly (Nov 30, 2021)

Fancying 

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2021)

Gliding

H


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 1, 2021)

Hearing

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2021)

Inning

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2021)

Joking

K


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 3, 2021)

Keeping

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2021)

Loving

M


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 3, 2021)

Making

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2021)

Nothing

O


----------



## Smiley Holly (Dec 5, 2021)

Outing 

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2021)

Patching

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2021)

Quaking

R


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2021)

Racing

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2021)

Starring

T


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2021)

Teaching

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2021)

Underling

V


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2021)

Viking

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2021)

Waddling

XYZ


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2021)

Yelling

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2021)

Zipping

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2021)

Attaching

B


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 9, 2021)

Bedding

C


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2021)

Cuddling

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2021)

Dubbing

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2021)

Earring

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 11, 2021)

Fumbling

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2021)

Giggling

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2021)

Harrowing

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2021)

Inning

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2021)

Jawing

K


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 15, 2021)

King

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2021)

Lying

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2021)

Moving

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2021)

Noticing

O


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2021)

Opening

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2021)

Playing

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2021)

Quitting

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2022)

Resting

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2022)

Seeing

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2022)

Tossing

U


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

Using

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 11, 2022)

Viewing

W


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2022)

Watering

X/Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 17, 2022)

Zing

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 17, 2022)

Acting

B


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 17, 2022)

Breathing 

C


----------



## Tish (Jan 17, 2022)

Contradicting

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 20, 2022)

Deciding

E


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 20, 2022)

Engaging 

F


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2022)

Finding

G


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 25, 2022)

Greeting

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 25, 2022)

Homing

I


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 25, 2022)

Ironing

J


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 25, 2022)

Inventing

J


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2022)

Jogging

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 27, 2022)

Kiting

L


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2022)

Letting

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 29, 2022)

Mooing

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 31, 2022)

Opting

P


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 1, 2022)

Presenting

Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2022)

Queuing

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2022)

*Resting*

_*S*_


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 2, 2022)

Sweating

T


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2022)

Teaching

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 3, 2022)

Upsetting

V


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2022)

Viking

W


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 4, 2022)

Writhing  

X


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 10, 2022)

Yelling

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Feb 11, 2022)

Zing

A


----------



## Tish (Feb 11, 2022)

Answering

B


----------



## Jace (Feb 11, 2022)

Believing 

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 12, 2022)

Cavorting

D


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 12, 2022)

Distancing

E


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Everything

F


----------



## Jace (Feb 12, 2022)

Farthing 

G


----------



## Tish (Feb 12, 2022)

Gathering

H


----------



## Jace (Feb 12, 2022)

Hauling 


I


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 12, 2022)

Itching


J


----------



## Jace (Feb 12, 2022)

Joking 

K


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Kayaking

L


----------



## Jace (Feb 12, 2022)

Lying 

M


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Mourning

N


----------



## Jace (Feb 12, 2022)

Nothing 

O


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Offering 

P


----------



## Jace (Feb 12, 2022)

Packing 
Q


----------



## MMinSoCal (Feb 12, 2022)

Quivering 

R


----------



## Jace (Feb 13, 2022)

Rolling 

S


----------



## Tish (Feb 13, 2022)

Singing

T


----------



## Jace (Feb 13, 2022)

Thing 

U


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 13, 2022)

Upbringing

V


----------



## Jace (Feb 13, 2022)

Vacuuming 

W


----------



## Tish (Feb 14, 2022)

Wing

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 16, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## Jace (Feb 16, 2022)

Yearning 

Z


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2022)

Zing

A


----------



## Jace (Feb 16, 2022)

Amazing 

B


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2022)

Blazing  

C


----------



## Jace (Feb 16, 2022)

Curling 

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2022)

Diving

E


----------



## Jace (Feb 16, 2022)

Ebbing 

F


----------



## Tish (Feb 17, 2022)

Flowing

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 17, 2022)

Gobbling

H


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Feb 18, 2022)

Haggling

I


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2022)

Inning

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 20, 2022)

Juggling

K


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 21, 2022)

Lurking

M


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2022)

Marrying

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 24, 2022)

Napping

O


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2022)

Opening

P


----------



## peramangkelder (Feb 25, 2022)

Painting

Q


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2022)

Quaking

R


----------



## Jackie23 (Feb 26, 2022)

Resting

S


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2022)

Singing

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 27, 2022)

Thing

U


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 27, 2022)

Understanding 

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Feb 28, 2022)

Vexing

W


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2022)

Winning

X/Y/Z


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Mar 1, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2022)

Yelling

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 11, 2022)

Zooming

A


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2022)

Advertising

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 15, 2022)

Bling

C


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2022)

Cling

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 18, 2022)

Darling

E


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2022)

Earning

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 21, 2022)

Faking

G


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2022)

Going

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 28, 2022)

Hiring

I


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 29, 2022)

Inning

J


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2022)

Joking

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Mar 31, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2022)

Loving

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 1, 2022)

Mixing

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## Patch (Apr 2, 2022)

Orbiting

P


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2022)

Painting

Q


----------



## Patch (Apr 2, 2022)

Querying 

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 2, 2022)

Repairing

S


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 3, 2022)

Staring  

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2022)

Tasting

U


----------



## Patch (Apr 3, 2022)

Unifying

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2022)

Verifying

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 7, 2022)

Wafting

XYZ


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 8, 2022)

Yachting

Z


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2022)

Zing

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 12, 2022)

Arching

B


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2022)

Blowing

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2022)

Cooling

D


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2022)

Doing

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 14, 2022)

Engaging

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 14, 2022)

Foraging

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 14, 2022)

Gerrymandering

H


----------



## Tish (Apr 15, 2022)

Having

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 15, 2022)

Inkling

J


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 16, 2022)

Jumping

K


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 17, 2022)

Loafing

M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2022)

Molding

N


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 18, 2022)

Ousting

P


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 18, 2022)

Posting

Q


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2022)

Quoting

R


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 19, 2022)

Roaming

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Swearing

T


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2022)

Trying

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 19, 2022)

Uttering

V


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2022)

Veering

W


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2022)

Waking

X


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y/Z


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 25, 2022)

Yawning

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2022)

Zooming

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 25, 2022)

Acting

B


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2022)

Buying

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 26, 2022)

Crying  

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 26, 2022)

Demanding

E


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 27, 2022)

Earring

F


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2022)

Farming

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 28, 2022)

Googling

H


----------



## GoneFishin (Apr 28, 2022)

Holding

I


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2022)

Incoming

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Apr 29, 2022)

Jiving

K


----------



## GoneFishin (Apr 29, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 29, 2022)

Looking

M


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2022)

Milking

N


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2022)

Noticing

O


----------



## GoneFishin (May 1, 2022)

Officiating

P


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2022)

Participating

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (May 1, 2022)

Quitting  

R


----------



## Citygirl (May 1, 2022)

*Resting

S*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 1, 2022)

Signing  

T


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2022)

Telling

U


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

Underling

V


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2022)

Verifying

W


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

Waffling

XYZ


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2022)

*Xeroxing

Y/Z*


----------



## Pink Biz (May 3, 2022)

Yachting

Z


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2022)

Zipping

A


----------



## GoneFishin (May 4, 2022)

Ailing

B


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2022)

Bring

C


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2022)

*Crossing

D*


----------



## hollydolly (May 5, 2022)

Drawing

E


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2022)

Earring

F


----------



## Pink Biz (May 6, 2022)

Framing

G


----------



## Citygirl (May 6, 2022)

*Guessing

H*


----------



## hollydolly (May 6, 2022)

Howling

I


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2022)

Inning

J


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2022)

Joining

K


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2022)

Longing

M


----------



## GoneFishin (May 9, 2022)

Moaning

N


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2022)

Owning

P


----------



## GoneFishin (May 11, 2022)

Posturing

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (May 11, 2022)

Quizzing

R


----------



## GoneFishin (May 11, 2022)

Repairing

S


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2022)

Sailing

T


----------



## Pink Biz (May 12, 2022)

Twirling

U


----------



## GoneFishin (May 12, 2022)

Undulating

V


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2022)

Verifying

W


----------



## GoneFishin (May 12, 2022)

Wrestling

X


----------



## hollydolly (May 13, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## GoneFishin (May 13, 2022)

Yang

Z


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2022)

Zing

A


----------



## Pink Biz (May 13, 2022)

Arching

B


----------



## hollydolly (May 14, 2022)

Boring

C


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

Choosing

D


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2022)

Defeating

E


----------



## GoneFishin (May 14, 2022)

Electrifying

F


----------



## hollydolly (May 15, 2022)

Following

G


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2022)

Gaining

H


----------



## Pink Biz (May 15, 2022)

Hiking

I


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2022)

inning

J


----------



## Pink Biz (May 16, 2022)

Jumping

K


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## GoneFishin (May 18, 2022)

Languishing

M


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2022)

Minning

N


----------



## Pink Biz (May 19, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## hollydolly (May 20, 2022)

Outing

P


----------



## GoneFishin (May 20, 2022)

Pouting

Q


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2022)

Quoting

R


----------



## Pink Biz (May 21, 2022)

Routing

S


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2022)

Singing

T


----------



## Pink Biz (May 24, 2022)

Thrilling

U


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2022)

Using

V


----------



## Pink Biz (May 25, 2022)

Vexing

W


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2022)

Wedding

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (May 26, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2022)

Yearling

Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 4, 2022)

Zipping

A


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 5, 2022)

Angling

B


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2022)

Bring

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 5, 2022)

Curing

D


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2022)

Doing

E


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 7, 2022)

Exploding

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2022)

Floating

G


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2022)

Giggling

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 7, 2022)

Hurling

I


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 7, 2022)

Implying  

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 8, 2022)

Jumping

K


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 8, 2022)

Lollygagging

M


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2022)

Managing

N


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 9, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2022)

Operating

P


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 10, 2022)

Pouring

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)

Quizzing

R


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Ringing

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 11, 2022)

Sewing


T


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)

Tasting

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 13, 2022)

Understanding

V


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

Veering

W


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 14, 2022)

Wuthering

X/Y


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)

XRaying

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2022)

Yapping

Z


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 16, 2022)

Zapping

A


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)

Arriving

B


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 16, 2022)

bouncing

c


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 16, 2022)

Crouching

D


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2022)

Drowning

E


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)

Echoing

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 19, 2022)

Flowing

G


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)

Glowing

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2022)

Hoarding

I


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)

Inning

J


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 21, 2022)

*Jumping

K*


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 22, 2022)

Loving

M


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2022)

Moving

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 24, 2022)

Noshing

O


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 25, 2022)

Owing

P


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2022)

Paying

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 26, 2022)

Quizzing

R


----------



## mike4lorie (Jun 26, 2022)

retaking

s


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

Stoking

T


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)

Taking

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 27, 2022)

Uttering

V


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

Venting

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 7, 2022)

Walking

XYZ


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 8, 2022)

Yachting

Z


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)

Zoning

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 9, 2022)

Awning

B


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

Bring

C


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 10, 2022)

crowning

d


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 10, 2022)

Drafting

E


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 10, 2022)

Eloping 

F


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 10, 2022)

Sassycakes said:


> Eloping
> 
> F


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 11, 2022)

Farming

G


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)

Getting

H


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2022)

Hoarding

I


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

Inning

J


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2022)

Joining

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 13, 2022)

Kidding

L


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)

Loving

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 14, 2022)

Mooing

N


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 15, 2022)

Offering

P


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)

Parting

Q


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 17, 2022)

Quarking

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2022)

Railing

S


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)

Sailing

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 17, 2022)

Tripping

U


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2022)

Using

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2022)

Vacationing

W


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2022)

Waiting

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2022)

X-raying

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 20, 2022)

Yawning

W


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2022)

Waving

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## tinytn (Jul 24, 2022)

Yodeling 

Z/A


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)

Zoning

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 24, 2022)

Aligning

B


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)

Bringing

C


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 25, 2022)

Coughing

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 25, 2022)

Drumming

E


----------



## Mary1949 (Jul 26, 2022)

Evening

F


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2022)

*Farming

G*


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)

Gaining

H


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2022)

*Hunting

i*


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)

Inning

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 29, 2022)

Judging

K


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 3, 2022)

Looking

M


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)

Mining

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 4, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)

Opening

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 5, 2022)

Pooling

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 6, 2022)

Queuing

R


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)

Raining

S


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2022)

Staying

T


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)

Trying

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 8, 2022)

Utilizing

V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 9, 2022)

Viewing

W


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)

Waving

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 9, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 10, 2022)

Yawning

Z


----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)

Zooming

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 11, 2022)

Annexing

B


----------



## tinytn (Aug 11, 2022)

Baking 

C


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)

Cooking

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 16, 2022)

Doping

E


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 16, 2022)

*Eating

F*


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 16, 2022)

fishing

g


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 17, 2022)

Growing

H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2022)

Housing

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2022)

Imploding

J


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2022)

*Jumping

K*


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 17, 2022)

Loping

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 18, 2022)

Mooning

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 19, 2022)

*Oinking

P*


----------



## Tish (Aug 19, 2022)

Pudding

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 21, 2022)

Queuing

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 21, 2022)

Rolling

S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2022)

*Singing

T*


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)

Teaching

U


----------



## Owlivia (Aug 21, 2022)

urging

V


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 22, 2022)

Viewing

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 22, 2022)

Willing

X


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y/Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2022)

yelling

z


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 23, 2022)

Zooming

A


----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)

Acting

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 24, 2022)

*Blossoming

C*


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)

Caching

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 25, 2022)

Driving

E


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)

Earring

F


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2022)

Flowing

G


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2022)

Going

H


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 28, 2022)

Hoping

I


----------



## Tish (Aug 28, 2022)

Inning

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 29, 2022)

Jaywalking

K


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 29, 2022)

Knowing

L


----------



## Tish (Aug 29, 2022)

Learning

M


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2022)

Meeting

N


----------



## Tish (Aug 30, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 30, 2022)

Outing

P


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2022)

purifying

q


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2022)

*Quizzing

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 31, 2022)

Reaping

R


----------



## Tish (Aug 31, 2022)

Sewing

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Aug 31, 2022)

Toasting

U


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 1, 2022)

*Using

V*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 1, 2022)

Viewing

W


----------



## Tish (Sep 1, 2022)

Waiting

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 1, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2022)

*Yearning

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)

Zoning

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Amazing

B


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 3, 2022)

Branching

C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Crowing

D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2022)

*Drawing

E*


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

Earring

F


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 3, 2022)

Flowing

G


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2022)

*Grading

H*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 3, 2022)

Handling


I


----------



## tinytn (Sep 3, 2022)

Informing

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 3, 2022)

Junking

K


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Knocking

O


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Laundering

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Meaning

N


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Nudging

O


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Outing

P


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 4, 2022)

Papering

Q


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2022)

*Quilting

R*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2022)

Raising

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 4, 2022)

Stirring

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)

Timing

U


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2022)

*Using

V*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 5, 2022)

Visiting

W


----------



## Tish (Sep 5, 2022)

Waving

X/Y/Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 5, 2022)

xeroxing

y


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Yawning

Z


----------



## Pebbles (Sep 6, 2022)

Zooming

A


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 6, 2022)

Allowing

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2022)

Blowing

C


----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)

Caring

D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 6, 2022)

*Dreaming

E*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 6, 2022)

Erring

F


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 6, 2022)

fractionalizing

g


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 7, 2022)

Growing

H


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2022)

*Helping

i*


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2022)

Inferring

J


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2022)

*Jumping

K*


----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 7, 2022)

Laughing

M


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 8, 2022)

Making

N


----------



## Tish (Sep 8, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 9, 2022)

Opining

P


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2022)

*Planning

Q/R*


----------



## Tish (Sep 9, 2022)

Quickening

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 10, 2022)

Rewinding

S


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2022)

*Swing

T*


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2022)

Timing

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 12, 2022)

Ushering

V


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 12, 2022)

viewing

W


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)

Waving

X/Y/Z


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

xeroxing

y


----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)

Yawning

Z/A


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 14, 2022)

zippering

a


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)

Aging

B


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 15, 2022)

Belonging

C


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 15, 2022)

Carting

D


----------



## Tish (Sep 15, 2022)

Dodging

E


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 16, 2022)

Easing

F


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2022)

Falling

G


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 17, 2022)

Growing

H


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

Having

I


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 18, 2022)

Inducing

J/K


----------



## Tish (Sep 18, 2022)

Judging

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 18, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## Owlivia (Sep 18, 2022)

Lollygagging

M


----------



## Tish (Sep 19, 2022)

Making

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2022)

*Nagging

O*


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 20, 2022)

Owning

P


----------



## Tish (Sep 20, 2022)

Paying

Q


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 21, 2022)

Queuing

R


----------



## Tish (Sep 21, 2022)

Running

S


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 22, 2022)

Sewing

T


----------



## Tish (Sep 22, 2022)

Teaching

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 27, 2022)

Undulating

V


----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)

Validating

W


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2022)

Wrestling

X


----------



## Tish (Sep 28, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Sep 28, 2022)

Yodeling

Z


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 29, 2022)

Zooming

A


----------



## Tish (Sep 29, 2022)

Amazing

B


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 30, 2022)

Blasting

C


----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2022)

Caring

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 4, 2022)

Driving

E


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2022)

Eliciting

F


----------



## Tish (Oct 5, 2022)

Farming

G


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 6, 2022)

Growing

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 6, 2022)

Harmonizing

I


----------



## Tish (Oct 6, 2022)

Inning

J


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 11, 2022)

Joking
K


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)

Kidding

L


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 12, 2022)

Lying

M


----------



## Tish (Oct 12, 2022)

Marking

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 13, 2022)

Noting

O


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 13, 2022)

Owning

P


----------



## Tish (Oct 13, 2022)

Paying

Q


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 14, 2022)

Quilting

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 15, 2022)

Revolting

S


----------



## Tish (Oct 15, 2022)

Saving

T


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 16, 2022)

Trying

U


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

Using

V


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 17, 2022)

Violating

W


----------



## Tish (Oct 17, 2022)

Waiting

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 18, 2022)

X-raying

Y


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Oct 18, 2022)

Yawning

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 19, 2022)

Zooming

A


----------



## Tish (Oct 19, 2022)

Acting

B


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 20, 2022)

Barking

C


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2022)

Charting

D


----------



## Tish (Oct 20, 2022)

Drinking

E


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)

Examining

F


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2022)

*Falling

G*


----------



## Tish (Oct 22, 2022)

Gaining

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 22, 2022)

Hovering

I


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2022)

*Inching

J*


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)

Judging

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Oct 24, 2022)

Knitting

L


----------



## Tish (Oct 24, 2022)

Learning

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 1, 2022)

Mixing

N


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2022)

Owning

P


----------



## Patch (Nov 1, 2022)

Pacifying 

Q


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2022)

Quitting   

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 2, 2022)

Repeating

S


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2022)

*Sending

T*


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

Transpiring 

U


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

Using

V


----------



## Patch (Nov 2, 2022)

Visualizing 

W


----------



## tinytn (Nov 2, 2022)

Wing

X/Y


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2022)

*Yachting

Z/A*


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

Zipping

A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2022)

*Amazing

B*


----------



## Patch (Nov 3, 2022)

Bellyaching 

C


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

Calling

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2022)

Doping

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

Eating

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

Fanning

G


----------



## Patch (Nov 5, 2022)

Glamourizing 

H


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2022)

Hustling

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

Imaging

J


----------



## JustBonee (Nov 6, 2022)

Jumping

K


----------



## Patch (Nov 6, 2022)

Knighting

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

Lasting

M


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

Masking

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 7, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

Owning

P


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

Pouring

Q


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)

Quilting

R


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 8, 2022)

Rolling

S


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2022)

Singing

T


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 9, 2022)

Traipsing

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 10, 2022)

Undoing

V


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

Viking

W


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

Whining

X


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

Yelling

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2022)

Zooming

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

Answering

B


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

Boring

C


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

Caring

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 13, 2022)

During

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

Evading

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

Flaming

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2022)

Gyrating

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2022)

Hydrating

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

Imaging

J


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

Joking

K


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

Loaning

M


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2022)

Marking

N


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

Nearing

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

Opening

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2022)

Parking

Q


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 19, 2022)

questing

r


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

Reversing

S


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

Sewing

T


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 20, 2022)

*Twisting*


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

Using

V


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

Viewing

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 21, 2022)

Writhing

X


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

Yelling

Z/A


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

Zipping

A


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

Acting

B


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 24, 2022)

Boeing

C


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

Caring

D


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

Daring

E


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

Eating

F


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2022)

Fearing

G


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 25, 2022)

Gardening

H


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)

Hearing

I


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

Imaging

J


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 26, 2022)

*Judging

K*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 26, 2022)

Kayaking

L


----------



## Owlivia (Nov 26, 2022)

Lollygagging

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)

Mopping

N


----------



## Patch (Nov 27, 2022)

Neutering

O


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

Opening

P


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2022)

*Pushing

Q/R*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)

Quizzing

R


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Roasting

S


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2022)

Sweltering

T


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

Timing

U


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2022)

Unionizing

V


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

Viewing

W


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Waiting

X/Y/Z


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

Xeroxing

y


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 30, 2022)

yodeling

Z


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

Zooming

A


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2022)

*Alluring

B*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2022)

Boring

C


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

Caring

D


----------



## Patch (Nov 30, 2022)

Dividing

E


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)

Easing

F


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

Fasting

G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 2, 2022)

Gaming

H


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

Hoarding

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

Imaging

J


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

Jeering

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2022)

Knitting

L


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 5, 2022)

Lining

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

Memorizing

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

Nothing

O


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 6, 2022)

Outing

P


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 6, 2022)

Pushing

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

Quitting

R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 6, 2022)

*Rustling

S*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2022)

Singing

T


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2022)

Trying

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

Understanding

V


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2022)

Viewing

W


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2022)

Wondering

XY


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

Yearling

Z


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

Zing

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2022)

Attaching

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

Being

C


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

Calming

D


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

Drawing

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

Earring

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 12, 2022)

Filling

G


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

Getting


H


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2022)

Hustling

I


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

Icing

J


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2022)

Jousting

K


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

Kicking

L


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2022)

Listing

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

Moving

N


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2022)

Nurturing

O


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

Owning

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2022)

Praying

Q


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

Queuing

R


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

Raising

S


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

Sewing

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Tempting

U


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

Using

V


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

Vacationing

W


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

Waiting

X/Y/Z


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

Yelling

Z/A


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

Zooming

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)

Aspiring

B


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

Bring

C


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

Calling

D


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2022)

Dreading

E


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

Earring

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 27, 2022)

Farthing

G


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

Growing

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

Having

I


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

Ironing

J


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

Joining

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2022)

Knotting

L


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

Looking

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2022)

Mooring

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)

Nearing

O


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 31, 2022)

Opening

P


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

Peeling

Q


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2023)

Quizzing

R


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

Raising

S


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

Sailing

T


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

Teething

U


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

Understanding

V


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

Verifying

W


----------



## Barefootgirl (Jan 4, 2023)

Sing


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

W ^^^^

Waiting

X


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2023)

Xeroxing

Y


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2023)

Yawning

Z


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2023)

Zipping

A


----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 10:09 AM)

Acting

B


----------



## Tish (Saturday at 1:02 PM)

Buzzing

C


----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 3:37 PM)

Cutting

D


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 6:03 AM)

Drawing
E


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 2:09 PM)

Eloping

F


----------



## Pink Biz (Sunday at 2:40 PM)

Frosting

G


----------



## Tish (Monday at 1:32 PM)

Giving

H


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 3:26 PM)

Healing

I


----------



## Pink Biz (Monday at 5:24 PM)

Imploring

J


----------



## hollydolly (Monday at 5:33 PM)

Joking

K


----------



## Pink Biz (Tuesday at 4:49 PM)

Kayaking

L


----------



## hollydolly (Tuesday at 4:53 PM)

Looking

M


----------



## Pink Biz (Tuesday at 6:11 PM)

Mooring

N


----------



## Tish (Tuesday at 8:56 PM)

Nothing

O


----------



## hollydolly (Wednesday at 3:54 PM)

Owning

P


----------



## Pink Biz (Wednesday at 9:07 PM)

Preening

Q


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Yesterday at 1:59 AM)

Quilting

R


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 6:50 AM)

Racing

S


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 2:10 PM)

Sailing

T


----------

